# BLuetooth help



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Just bought a second hand Apache 700 (2013) no radio help guide and cannot connect Bluetooth,it's not identifying my iPhone and iPhone asking for a pin eye don't have.
Any suggestions how we can by pass?

Thanks, Ian.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Try 1234 or 0000 as they are normally the default pins for stereos etc

Go onto the Apple forums....they are full of people with the same issues....

https://discussions.apple.com/community/iphone


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Did you go into your phone bluetooth settings and make your phone visible? otherwise the radio wont find it.

EDIT sorry, above not necessary with iphone but you did turn bluetooth on?


----------

